# Katze unterwegs....



## Harald (6. Juni 2007)

hallo zusammen,

es gibt hier ja einige, die auf Katzen stehen. Wenn Euch interessiert, was eine Katze so den ganzen Tag macht, dann schaut mal hier....


http://www.mr-lee-catcam.de/index_de.htm


----------



## karsten. (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Katze unterwegs....*

Hallo

süss , Tolle Fotos !

aber 


was wird mit den Fotos wo die Katze mit dem Teil sich im Zaun verfängt und .....
oder vom Auto überfahren wird ..

technikgeil  

und die Katze muss es ausbaden


----------



## Doris (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Katze unterwegs....*

Hallo Harald

Was es alles so gibt  . Sollte ich vielleicht mal bei unserem Kater probieren. Aber ich glaube das ist nicht so spannend. Die meisten Bilder dürften beim Fressen oder schlafen entstehen. Vielleicht noch eines dabei, wo er über die Mauer zum Nachbarn "hüpft" um sein Nickerchen zu machen


----------



## sabine71 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Katze unterwegs....*

Niedlich, niedlich.......

bei unseren drei Katzen würde da einiges an Fotomaterial herauskommen  

Beim Fischen in unserem Teich  

beim jagen des Hundes vom Nachbarn  

und beim faulen schlafen im Strandkorb  ,

nein was ein Katzenleben .....

Grüße
Bine


----------

